# logs



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

Where would one buy pine logs from? im wanting to build chicken coops and stuff but not wanting to cut many of the trees on our property. all I have for loading is a 40 horse power tractor with a FEL and bucket. I know, I need forks.

Also aren't there some pine trees you can plant that grow pretty quick? I mean I know that it would take some years and it wouldn't happen over night.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

If you are going to buy logs you might as well buy lumber. Your best bet for logs is find a neighbor that needs some acreage cleared. Then it would pretty much just cost you your time.


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

My lumber supplier sells untreated yellow pine telephone poles already peeled. You might look for someone in your area that sells the same. 

They are not cheap though.


----------



## ETWW (Mar 27, 2011)

MidGAOutdoor said:


> Where would one buy pine logs from? im wanting to build chicken coops and stuff but not wanting to cut many of the trees on our property. all I have for loading is a 40 horse power tractor with a FEL and bucket. I know, I need forks.
> 
> Also aren't there some pine trees you can plant that grow pretty quick? I mean I know that it would take some years and it wouldn't happen over night.


 There should be plenty of loggers in your area. I'd try the yellow pages, craigslist or even contact a sawmill to see who is selling logs. Buying logs is much cheaper than buying lumber... that's how sawmills operate. They buy logs, saw them into lumber and sell the lumber for a profit.

I don't know how to source them but beetle-killed pine might be an option. Sawmills won't take them but structurally, there is nothing wrong with them. Blue stain is prevalent but it doesn't affect the wood strength if they haven't been dead more than about 6 months.

Pine plantations are thinned after 10 years but most of it goes for pulp wood. You are really looking at 20-25 years to get decent sawlogs from pine.

If you have a chain and some log tongs (lifting tongs, not skidding) they actually work better than forks for placing logs on the mill bunks. You also need a couple of chain hooks welded onto your bucket.


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

got the tongs. and 2 beams laid out where I can stack the logs and roll them onto the mill


----------



## georger (Dec 3, 2014)

I have chain hooks connected to my bucket and we got a pre cut chain with hooks at both ends at lowes I think it was $30 for a 20 ft, we cut it in half and all we do to move logs is the a chain at each and and hook it to the bucket.

it took a minute to figure out a good routine, the wife is quite a logger by now, there usually is one spot where either the ground or log is not straight to give you enough clearance to throw a chain under the log or roll the log over the chain, once you got a chain on lift and throw the other chain at the opposite end, 

it is much easier in 2 people otherwise I'd have to get out the truck a bunch of times, tons were about $100 ea, and some of my logs were too big around anyways

thing about your tractor, I don't think hp is the important factor, I have a jd 310 and while some of my logs were heavy enough it barely lifted it the bucket wouldn't curl, it was kind of tippy and I do have a backhoe on the back for counter weight.

on a regular farm tractor that will be your issue, a large counter weight may snap your front axle if it was not meant for this kind of weight

some of the largest logs I moved a 10 ft chain barely wrapped around the thick end leaving me a few links left to tie it to the cup, that is aprox 9+ ft circumference you do the math, I bucked them all at 110 inches, they were all cottonwood, not the densest but full of water, not sure how pine would compare I never cut one down, you could buck them shorter depending what length lumber you need.

as for sourcing logs I wouldn't pay money for it, keep an eye on CL, just the other day I came across a free pine still standing top storm damaged they come across from time to time you got to be opportunistic and pick them up when they come available not when you need them, if all you are trying to build is chicken coops any log would do doesnt even have to be pine


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

can u post of that bucket setup. I got some cheap 25$ each tongs from Northern tool. I only deal with 18 inch or smaller because that's what my mill will take.


----------



## georger (Dec 3, 2014)

I don't have any close ups or a picture of actually moving a log, there is a picture of my cottonwood stash with my 5' wife posing for scale, one of my backhoe, with me 5'8" looking at it, and a pic of the cup.

18" logs, I'd almost move them by hand, guess it depends how long all of mine were 110" long but some of the small ones I moved them by hand my 60 yr old out of shape dad helped with some of them.

your hooks may be ok for some of that stuff some of the ones I moved would be too heavy for hooks.

I'll get you some better pics when I get a chance, I have a few more trees to fell at some point, but basically my bucket is about 8' and it has 2 chain hooks welded to the top one on each side, we use 2 10' chains with 1 hook at the end, we wrap a chain at each end of the log and tie it to the bucket hooks.

some of those large logs are a bit of a challenge getting a chain around them, I have laid them on the ground and pushe the log ovet them, ot dug a hole under the log, or most times ground not being even there is one spot to get one chain around the log.

the chain was a precut 20' with hooks at both ends, wife had the guy at lowes cut it in half, I think she paid $30 for it, most available tongs would not be able to lift those logs, and they are not cheap either


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

georger said:


> ........ there is a picture of my cottonwood stash ....


 
I'm curious, what do you use cottonwood for? I remember when we would saw one, the surface would always come out fuzzy and man they stunk! Trying to dry them was hard too, they would always want to curl.


----------



## georger (Dec 3, 2014)

I'm not sure yet I have been actually looking for some input, opinions vary from worthless to there's no reason not to use it, I know it is not a very strong wood thou it could be used for structure if it is sized correctly, my plan was to slice it into subfloor planks, and use it to build a house, wherever plywood or osb would be used otherwise, wall/roof sheathing, maybe cut shiplap paneling and also make use of it instead of drywall, 

I am however concerned about milling and drying it, I have read about fuzzing before, and I have noticed the smell when I dropped them, thou I read it goes away, drying them straight with minimal distortion is a concern, 

either way as you can see they were as big as they will ever get and I had to clear the lot, I wouldn't want to build a house in between those trees that are due to fall on their own at any time, so up to this stage it had to be done weather I can use them for lumber or firewood, we'll see


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

Years ago, there was an article in one of the major woodworking magazines of a small company in MN? having the County road dept. drop off any large cotton wood trees they would drag out/cut out along the County roads. As I recall, they would slab them 4-6" thick to allow for movement while drying, and then plane (sled) them level. They where huge 4' trees, but they made very nice rough edge table tops. So anything is possible.


----------



## georger (Dec 3, 2014)

djg said:


> Years ago, there was an article in one of the major woodworking magazines of a small company in MN? having the County road dept. drop off any large cotton wood trees they would drag out/cut out along the County roads. As I recall, they would slab them 4-6" thick to allow for movement while drying, and then plane (sled) them level. They where huge 4' trees, but they made very nice rough edge table tops. So anything is possible.


 
thanks for the tip, as you can see I have some 4 ft trunks and these are the smaller ones, I started with the easy ones, those are about 8 trees there, I have about 100 more.

I was planning on something similar, my plan was to cut them 2.5" and later resaw them in half, hoping they have warped some than plane them, but the time you account for shrinkage and waist I'd hopefully end up with 3/4 inch boards that are relatively dry already and wont shrink and twist much anymore.

you basically reassured my suspicions, read a bit into it thou I am no expert, maybe I should go 4 boards at a time, say 5" thick slabs, let them dry initially for some time than resaw them, maybe do some cants and air dry them for a while before the final sawing, I assume this is the reason why some sawyers cut slabs and cants initially.

sorry to hijack I'm done


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

*I like the tong!!!*

I have a large pair...one chain and hook...that is with tractor.


Here I'm unloading 36" walnut crotch..








here is a poplar chunk...


----------



## tony stover (Mar 31, 2015)

*2 black walnut trees*

i am curious to see if anyone has knowledge of the value of black walnut trees. i am an arborist and going to be taking down one of the biggest black walnut trees ive ever seen. the base is at least 4 to 5 foot. 80-100 foot tall. the tree is extremely straight. the first branches start at about 30 foot. lots of thick branches most of the branch bases are 10 to 25 inches. only a few small dead branches in the tree no rot otherwise extremely healthy. no knots solid trunk up to about 50 foot where it branches out into 2- 3 straight stems. it is truly an amazing tree. the second black walnut is about 65 foot with a base diameter of 30 inches. this tree is also straight to about 50 foot with branches located south eastern Wisconsin. i will be going back soon to get pictures. its a shame to cut them down but they are to messy. any info based on the limited info i have provided will be greatly appreciated. we have gotten a few offers from a few local places but need some reasonable offers. i could rope down any lengths and prep them for pick up. any replys or emails or info on potential logging value would be greatly appreciated.


----------

